# Compra-venta > Vendo >  Manipulacion de MONEDAS para salon o escena

## Moñiño

Todo vendido

----------


## Moñiño

No me deja poner foto. Mas dudas o consultas en magojovis@gmail.com

----------


## Moñiño

Aun tienes la oportunidad de pillar este juego. sigue en venta.

----------


## Moñiño

Llevan tu nombre

----------


## Moñiño

a los que habéis preguntado: Incluye 10 monedas especiales para escena, para que se vean bien.

----------


## Moñiño

Sigue en venta y la rebajo a 25 euros. La 2nda versión, que es igual salvo que me dicen que trae alguna moneda mas, para marcar diferencia en precio y que tengáis 2 opciones. Salu2

----------


## Moñiño

vamos, vamos, vamos

----------


## Moñiño

Sigue en venta por tan solo 25 EUROS GASTOS INCLUIDOS.

----------


## Moñiño

Todo lo de la lista aun permanece en stock. Gracias

----------


## Moñiño

Para los que me preguntais, las monedas son especiales y aunque son un color tipo bronce brillan y se ven bastante bien. Estan pensadas para escenarios hasta un tamaño medio. Gracias

----------


## Moñiño

siguen en venta. escucho ofertas.

----------


## Moñiño

En venta todavía.

----------


## Moñiño

De momento reservado. Gracias.

----------


## Moñiño

Vendido. Gracias.

----------

